# Is hypertension a ground for Visa rejection?



## samheadrush (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi All 

I have to apply for an Australia 457 - Temporary Business Visa. 

I have been detected with Hypertension (High Blood Pressure) and have been undertaking medication for the same, I wanted to know if my Visa can be rejected on this ground. Should this information be disclosed at all during the course of medical examination? 

Please advice! 

Thanks and Regards, 
Sam


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Sam,

I've had hytertension for 3 years now and it's being kept under control by medication. At my medical, I took a letter from my doctor to say that it's under control. The medical doc took blood pressure and was satisfied with the readings.

My husband on the other hand had his blood pressure checked and it was high so he ended up having to do numerous tests via a consultant (over Christmas I might add)..but all came back OK. He was prescribed medication and eventually passed the medical.

As long as the doctor doing your medical can see that it's being managed OK, there shouldn't be a problem.

Dolly

PS I'd been worrying for months and months and months about the medical. I was fine and it was my husband that was a bit of a problem


----------



## samheadrush (Jul 2, 2008)

*Thanks a lot!*

Hi Dolly, 

Thanks a lot for your inputs, will certainly do the same and hopefully it should work out fine. 

Thanks a ton!! 

Regards, 
Sam


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I wouldn't expect so, as long as it's manageable as Dolly said. The main concerns they seem to have are TB and HIV. 

Anything that could severely tax the health care system would be of concern, but taking a pill once a day is hardly going to break them!


----------



## samheadrush (Jul 2, 2008)

*Thanks a lot!*

HI Tiffani

Thanks a lot for your inputs! 

Regards, 
Sam


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

If you're applying for a 457 you _may_ not even need a medical, have you got to that stage yet?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

a lot of people who come on a 457 are just using the 457 as an excuse to get here quickly to start working and file for the permanent residency a bit later (like myself and my partner). We front-loaded our medicals for the 457 and the PR; the medicals were a bit more comprehensive since we were doing the PR medicals as well, but even if we hadn't, I think we still would've had to have a simpler medical exam


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2008)

For our 457s only our kids needed to have a medical, but we all were required to have a chest x-ray.

If you apply for the 457 on line it tells you at the end of the application process what the requirements for medicals are, if any. Then it allows you to print off forms to take to the clinic/s. 

For us it said x-rays and medicals for the kids
x-rays for the adults.

Also there was no request for police checks either.

Do your application on line and see what it asks for.


----------

